# Tricycles and Sidewalk Bicycle to view prior to Listing for Sale



## cr250mark (Dec 24, 2018)

Garton - speedy Original paint - airflow fender
Nice rubber - Great Hubcaps- very nice 
40’s
Hibbard - Great paint original - Great rubber
Airflow fended  excellent 40’s
Colson Scout - cool truss Rods.
Early Repaint which  looks to be original red paint seen underneath.
Nice solid tricycle - good rubber. 
30’s
Toledo wheel company  Ohio . Sidewalk bicycle (Bluestreak) cool badge - original blue
Very design , new departure hub. 
Late 20’s early 30’s

Can Bring to Lebanon ind. if interested
Will post listing with additional Picts. And prices.


Enjoy  viewing
Merry Xmas


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 24, 2018)

Interesting thing about the Hibbard is that it has a Garton Streamliner trike designed rear step plate, straight front fork, and streamlined seat. Any chance someone added the hibbard badge later? Actually, the Garton Streamliner badge decal that would have been been on this model has a very similar shape and design with the horizontal lines.

I think that's a very neat design in the Bluestreak bicycle chain wheel for being a small sidewalk bike. Usually they were much plainer.

Nice collection!

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you Dave. 
Original Hibbard Badge .  Hardware stores commonly sold Hibbard . Nice sleek design. 
Your right almost a match to Garton sitting next toit except step plate. 
Merry Xmas


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 24, 2018)

Mark, Does the Scout have Colson scripted step plates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2018)

cr250mark said:


> Thank you Dave.
> Original Hibbard Badge .  Hardware stores commonly sold Hibbard . Nice sleek design.
> Your right almost a match to Garton sitting next toit except step plate.
> Merry Xmas




Ahhh...dummy me didn't realize Hibbard was a hardware chain. I always thought it was another manufacturer of children's riding toys. Did a little search and found out Hibbard is a predecessor of True Value hardware. So, it probably is a Garton tricycle badged for the Hibbard hardware store brand name, and would be equivalent to a Streamliner model if badged for Garton. First Garton of that era I've ever seen badged this way. I learned something new today! 

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 25, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Mark, Does the Scout have Colson scripted step plates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I do not see Scout scripted on foot rest.  
There may be under layer of paint that exist now 
But not by eye !

Mark


----------

